# Will two lost fledglings survive



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

A while back I found two fledglings. One had fallen from the nest and couldn't fly back up and there are cats around at night so I took him home and kept him until he was ready. A couple of weeks later I found another fledgling all alone hiding under a car who was extreamly skinny and had some damaged/missing flight feathers and couldn't fly very well. They were eating and drinking and getting along fine. The first one flying very well and I saw his parents flying around with his brother/sister outside where his nest was so I tried to release him but when I got there they were gone and he landed in a bad spot but he was too high for me to get. When I came by at night he was sleeping on the stairs of a staircase so I took him home and was planning to try to release him another day. Yesterday I had left thier cage in my garage open and they had escaped. I spent all day looking for them but they were no where to be found. The first one was a strong flier but the other wasn't as much. Would they have sticked together. The nearest place where pigeons hangout is about 4 blocks from my house. It's all just residential houses and there aren't any pigeons for 4 blocks. But I don't even know if they will find that place. The place where they were found is about 11 blocks from my house. Do you think they will be able to find thier way? Do you think they will even survive? It's very cold out and there hawks around this time of year and I'm really worried about them.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

It must feel terrible not knowing where they are at the moment, and how they are going to survive. I hope they haven't travelled far, and you find them soon. 
It is not a good idea to release them just like that. Their chances of survival are not so great. Spread the word about their missing and search the neighbourhood as thoroughly as you can. Maybe someone will find them and give them to you.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi

I think they will probably team up with a group of local pigeons. They have a chance , although being cold probably isn't the most favorable time for release , yet I think they might do ok . You might even find them hanging around your home again .

You did a great job helping them out ...well done !


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, you did great helping them. Hope you see them soon with a local flock. We helped a fledgling crow and when he took off I lost sleep until I saw him hanging out with other crows. We still see him around the neighborhood. So hopefully your babies will find friends soon.


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

The second fledgling returned. I found him freezing on the ground in my backyard still every skinny and hungry and now missing almost all of his tail feathers. Hopefully the other one was strong enough to fly off and join a local flock but I'll keep an eye out for him.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I suspect the stronger one is doing well ....you'll just have to keep the other guy longer and until has gained weight and is in a condition suitable for release .

I'm glad he came back and is in good hands again !


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*pigeon returned*

Great! He came back. Maybe this one will be Noahs mate?


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

How is he?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Not sure if you saw the blurb I copy and pasted about the survival odds of babies that are released suddenly. It is not good, for that reason, Im glad you found the other one in time and the tail missing is probably from a cat or other critter trying to kill it. Thank God you found it again. The other one may be nearby as well but since he has no flock nor any particular food source or does not even know where to find water, I suggest that you throw seed out in front and in back of your house and even ON the roof of your house so IF that bird is around and I suspect he is, he will find that food AND water you leave out for him. Keep an eye in the sky, my experience is that ferals are NOT homers, they will be in and around the area you let them go. So watch out for it especially where you put out the food and especially in the early morning. I had a feral that I let out for a flight with the homers, It would not trap back in or even land on house. It flew around my house for 3 days before I could entice it in with 4 other birds. Had to be 4 would not come down out of the trees for 1-2 or 3, it had to be a small flock. Funny, I learned that even if starving, they want the safety in numbers. Good luck and done even try to release the skinny one for months now until it is nice and fat and strong. Even then you have to do a ''soft release" which means taking it where other birds are and feeding them daily, then every other day, then a 4 times a week and wean them off until he is staying with the flock and roosting with them and finding other food source in the wild, so if u cant do that, take to a rehabber that will. Or keep as a pet


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

The one that came back also had a broken toe and had begun limping so I took him to wild bird fund in nyc and they say he is still recovering I left lost of seed on my roof for almost two weeks but it would just get devoured by sparrows mourning doves and cardinals and he never came back.


----------

